# Latest Motoring Warning



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

********************
Latest Motor Warning
********************

In order to assist motorists in identifying 'low skill' drivers, it is
now compulsory for anyone with a lower than average driving ability to
display a flag comprising a red cross on a white background attached to the top of
a least one window.

  

Damian


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Beat me to it


----------



## AndyFaz (Jun 15, 2004)

LOL


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Strange but true, I have not seen one flag on a TT :wink:


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Only when my significant other drives it.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Drove up the M3 on Sunday the central reservation is littered with 'em


----------

